# Why do women like to see men in suits and ties ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

There are some things about how women go about the business of physical attraction that I never understand.

For example; from a man's point of view. I like to see women in skinny jeans becaus it shows of shapely legs. Some shirts bring out the shape of a woman's 'upper body' more. I like to see my girlfriend in a tight pink shirt and a semi-short skirt. That outfit shows off her curves nicely.

However I don't understand what is the big fuss women make about a man dressed in a suit with a tie. A suit isn't tight fitting.

It's not like super hero spandex.
Even if I gym a lot and have cut abs, that doesn' show if I am wearing a suit. I remember a girl telling me once that I always look sexy when I go to church. I took the compliment, but I just don't see how wearing long pants and a long sleeve shirt allows a woman to judge my body as sexy :sus

If we used to walk around dressed like batman and superman, then maybe I'd understand.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Because it implies status in a man. It gives the impression that he is an important man.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

It makes them look handsome, smart, well-educated, important


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

"Every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man" - Because he looks classy,elegant,sophisticated - even a very average looking man often improves dramatically in a suit.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

It usually makes them look really good, fancy, etc. It's not really about showing off their body that much. At least, that's not why I think it's attractive since I think overweight guys can look really good in suits.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

A man in a suit is like a woman in lingerie.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

because most men look like utter crap on a day-to-day basis so seeing a man who actually puts a bit of effort into his appearance is, like, basically orgasmic.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if this was true back in the 50s where more men wore suits. And the fedora hats. I like those fedora hats. I have a black one to go with my black suit.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> A man in a suit is like a woman in lingerie.


That can be true.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Old joke:

Why do women like a man in uniform?

Because they've been taught to obey orders and eat crap! :b


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Most women don't _necessarily_ get turned on by a man showing off his body. I know if I see the shape of his stuff through his pants, I get turned off. I tend to assume that men are more visually stimulated, rather women are more psychologically stimulated. Attraction-wise.

Its the "look" of a suit. It shows a man that is well-groomed, smart, mature, and yeah, it shows that he has some sort of status or good job.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Most women don't _necessarily_ get turned on by a man showing off his body. I know if I see the shape of his stuff through his pants, I get turned off. I tend to assume that men are more visually stimulated, rather women are more psychologically stimulated. Attraction-wise.
> 
> Its the "look" of a suit. It shows a man that is well-groomed, smart, mature, and yeah, it shows that he has some sort of status or good job.


Oh. So when a woman looks at you dressed in a suit and says you look handsome, shes isn't talking about the physique, but the "appearance of being important" ....:idea


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ But arms and hands and butts are good


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Because you look like money, and chicks like dudes with money. Anybody from my hood or anybody who's seen office space can tell you that


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> Oh. So when a woman looks at you dressed in a suit and says you look handsome, shes isn't talking about the physique, but the "appearance of being important" ....:idea


lol. I don't think women are actively thinking "Oh, he must have a good job and be the boss because he's wearing a suit". But rather it's conditioned into our society that suits mean maturity and intelligence, and that type of man can be very attractive.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't like guys in suits


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

For the same reason that a lot of men like to see women all dressed up and looking their best.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I don't like guys in suits


Yeah you do.



leonardess said:


> For the same reason that a lot of men like to see women all dressed up and looking their best.


Hmm. I don't think it's the same thing. I'd really just prefer it if everybody stuck to my lingerie comparison.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there was talk of lingerie? i totally missed that. why was I not informed? forget the suit and tie - I'd much rather see a man in garters and stockings and a lace teddy any day. and spike heels.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

because barney stinson.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Suits are sharp, clean, well behaved, professional, and unusual.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I think for women it's the fact that the zip on the trousers just makes the best sound when it goes down.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nope, it's the primal scream sound that happens when something is caught in it.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> I think for women it's the fact that the zip on the trousers just makes the best sound when it goes down.


No, its the "thud" of that fat bankroll when u drop it on that Luis V bag she wants that go with the diamond stud earrings she likes in spite of the cereal her kids need.

I'm not really that cynical.... or am I?


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Money is attractive.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Because it makes them come off as classy and sophisticated.


----------



## orbero (Jul 20, 2012)

Women are attracted to money.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Because it shows that he's (more than likely) doing something with his life.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Its the status, money and sucsess thing. James bond is always in a suitt lol so it must work XD

Shame really, I HATE being dressed up smart. Give me a hoodie, jeans and converses any day. Besides, suits dont go with my hair.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know about the other men in here but any lingering anxiety I might have disappears when I'm in a suit. I feel absolutely bullet proof in it.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

What about jollygoggles, who in his avatar is wearing a suit and tie and in addition an unusual pair of goggles? Does this look come across as classy, sophisticated and attractive?

* sorry for putting you on the spot, jollygoggles *


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

alte said:


> What about jollygoggles, who in his avatar is wearing a suit and tie and in addition an unusual pair of goggles? Does this look come across as classy, sophisticated and attractive?
> 
> * sorry for putting you on the spot, jollygoggles *


What are you going on about? He's obviously Clark Kent.:yes


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

It's sexy.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> What are you going on about? He's obviously Clark Kent.:yes


So atleast one person who approves the combination of those goggles with a suit and tie.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Yeah you do.


no sir. Tshirt and jeans


----------



## winesipides (Jul 10, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Yeah you do.
> 
> Hmm. I don't think it's the same thing. I'd really just prefer it if everybody stuck to my lingerie comparison.


lol!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> I don't like guys in suits


+1


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam... suits suck :E I wish they were never invented... I really don't get the appeal of them lol they look really bad and are uncomfortable. IMO showing the body off looks much better on guys. I don't see how it makes it look like a guy made effort, seeing as its basically a cover up of their entire body hiding any work they have put in into getting a good body.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Men seem to be fixated on the whole "shape"issue - Even if the guys a roly poly - just putting on a nice suit will automatically bring him up a few notches and if he's slender -oh my gosh......anyone got smelling salts handy? I'm feeling faint.....


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Aesthetically pleasing shape if it's a well cut suit. Makes the shoulders look broad and the waist look thin. Basically it's flattering.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

TPower said:


> Because it implies status in a man. It gives the impression that he is an important man.





HardRock said:


> It makes them look handsome, smart, well-educated, important





Still Waters said:


> "Every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man" - Because he looks classy,elegant,sophisticated - even a very average looking man often improves dramatically in a suit.





Jollygoggles said:


> A man in a suit is like a woman in lingerie.


yeppppp.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I generally don't prefer suits on men I date, for daily wear, but it can be sweet to see them in one on certain occasions and it's a nice change from the usual...unless it's ill-fitting or they're visibly uncomfortable wearing it. Tie optional. Depends on the man, of course.

I like athletic wear or t-shirts and jeans on guys, when they're not so baggy to hide the physique...much nicer to lounge about and cuddle.


----------



## winesipides (Jul 10, 2012)

if you went to a fancy restaurant, you'd want him in a t-shirt and jeans? 

if your answer is "no," then what are you saying exactly? all women love men in jackets. all of them!

: )


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

winesipides said:


> if you went to a fancy restaurant, you'd want him in a t-shirt and jeans?
> 
> if your answer is "no," then what are you saying exactly? all women love men in jackets. all of them!
> 
> : )


I wouldn't be caught dead in a restaurant that fancy


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

What's so wrong with fancy restaurants?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> What's so wrong with fancy restaurants?


They are expensive.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

So get a job that means they're affordable.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> What's so wrong with fancy restaurants?


Itd make me uncomfortable. Im not fancy. I'm more than ok with just going to burger king


----------



## orbero (Jul 20, 2012)

I went to a fancy restaurant twice, I just wore what I normally wear and the food was no better than any other less fancy place. Also expensive as ****.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

VIncymon said:


> There are some things about how women go about the business of physical attraction that I never understand.
> 
> For example; from a man's point of view. I like to see women in skinny jeans becaus it shows of shapely legs. Some shirts bring out the shape of a woman's 'upper body' more. I like to see my girlfriend in a tight pink shirt and a semi-short skirt. That outfit shows off her curves nicely.
> 
> ...


I dont know because its also the most uncomfortable thing to wear too and wearing those dress shoes are horrible too.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

A quote from a an attractive friend of mine; 

"Nothing better than guys in skinny jeans with long hair" - 

your original post is a taste of a particular type of women. Not all of them are sheep to society yeah.

In other words - my dress wear appeals more to emo/scene girls.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> "Nothing better than guys in skinny jeans with long hair" -
> In other words - my dress wear appeals more to emo/scene girls.


That's because emo girls are deathly threatened by masculinity. The strong, quiet type to them is like 

"Skinny jeans
Long hair"
Hmm. Feminine much? Let me guess, they don't mind when a guy wears make up either, do they?

I'd take a stab and say they think, "Guys with muscles are gross", too.

Preferences routed in insecurity.

Stay manly, men!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> That's because emo girls are deathly threatened by masculinity. The strong, quiet type to them is like
> 
> "Skinny jeans
> Long hair"
> ...


not fussed;


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't want you to be fussed.
I was a grunger in my youth. Long hair and built like a jockey's whip. 
Get in amongst it lad!

But as you get older, trust me, you'll get sick of all their feels.

Oh, and:


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree with the status.

Men just like to see a woman naked. Women, on the other hand, want to see someone who's successful.

Sex appeal in women is equal to status and success in men.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I agree with the status.
> 
> *Men just like to see a woman naked.* Women, on the other hand, want to see someone who's successful.
> 
> Sex appeal in women is equal to status and success in men.


Bollux- I like a woman with individualistic artistic flare and a loyal mind above just sex.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> I don't want you to be fussed.
> I was a grunger in my youth. Long hair and built like a jockey's whip.
> Get in amongst it lad!
> 
> ...


The more older I get the more rebellious the woman needs to get :b

£10 that lass can't timeline the worlds history. And she also seeks muscular men who talk a load of useless bollux on the whole.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was referring to what turns individual people on.

A woman can wear not a stitch of clothing, and if she's hot, she's automatically sexy. However, an average guy can up his sex appeal by dressing in a suit and flashy clothes.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I was referring to what turns individual people on.
> 
> A woman can wear not a stitch of clothing, and if she's hot, she's automatically sexy. However, an average guy can up his sex appeal by dressing in a suit and flashy clothes.


Here's a tip - what you wear is a projection of what you are trying to convey to the world. I generally wear casual smart / skin tight jeans to attract a certain type of woman.

You think Vivian Westwood got to where she got on suits?!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> That's because emo girls are deathly threatened by masculinity. The *strong*, quiet type to them is like
> 
> "Skinny jeans
> Long hair"
> ...


strength is measured in different categories as well. I have hypomania - take a read and see what strengths I have ;]


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Most women don't _necessarily_ get turned on by a man showing off his body. I know if I see the shape of his stuff through his pants, I get turned off. I tend to assume that men are more visually stimulated, rather women are more psychologically stimulated. Attraction-wise.


You really don't like to see the bulge on a hot guy?

I remember one time I was at my ex's house. He was living with a whole bunch of guys and one couple. The couple were both very good looking. One time I was sitting in the living room and the guy was just wearing soft soccer shorts and no shirt. So hot.....(tall, lean, and a bit muscular) and he said something to someone and for some reason grabbed his crotch....:shock quite the bulge.... Felt a little weird looking at that when my bf was in the vicinity but oh well...can't help myself.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> You really don't like to see the bulge on a hot guy?
> 
> I remember one time I was at my ex's house. He was living with a whole bunch of guys and one couple. The couple were both very good looking. One time I was sitting in the living room and the guy was just wearing soft soccer shorts and no shirt. So hot.....(tall, lean, and a bit muscular) and he said something to someone and for some reason grabbed his crotch....:shock quite the bulge.... Felt a little weird looking at that when my *bf was in the vicinity* but oh well...can't help myself.


women are just as horny as men, they just refuse to admit it 

Although you did in your case so.... ahhh conundrum.

Did he see you?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> women are just as horny as men, they just refuse to admit it
> 
> Although you did in your case so.... ahhh conundrum.
> 
> Did he see you?


No, I don't think so. He wouldn't say anything anyways cause he was living with his gf and my ex. That would have just made everyone uncomfortable. If we had both been single at the time, I'd have totally banged him though.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

komorikun said:


> No, I don't think so. He wouldn't say anything anyways cause he was living with his gf and my ex. That would have just made everyone uncomfortable. If we had both been single at the time, I'd have totally banged him though.


Fair enough :b


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

winesipides said:


> if you went to a fancy restaurant, you'd want him in a t-shirt and jeans?
> 
> if your answer is "no," then what are you saying exactly? all women love men in jackets. all of them!
> 
> : )


I'd prefer business casual. Slacks and a button-down shirt. To me, a guy wearing a suit just to go out to eat (even if it's a fancy restaurant) comes across as a bit stuffy. Now, if it's a special occasion such as a wedding, that's different.

Oh, and OP, if it helps, I think men who wear Timberland boots are hot. Especially if they wear flannel shirts.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

This thread really cracks me up. You guys are killin' me.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> Oh, and OP, if it helps, I think men who wear Timberland boots are hot. Especially if they wear flannel shirts.


I might rock that look when I move. Too many peeps around here rocking that look. I'm a contrarian at heart so...



don36 said:


> This thread really cracks me up. You guys are killin' me.


:yes


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love men in suits! I think theyre sexy because it makes the man look... powerful, successful, smart, and confident? I guess thats why lol.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

because of TV.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wore a suit everyday for two years at my last job. Endless compliments and looks from girls.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I wore a suit everyday for two years at my last job. Endless compliments and looks from girls.


Should I where a suit under my labcoat as a doctor too ?

Or maybe I will put the suit over the labcoat :clap


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

VIncymon said:


> Should I where a suit under my labcoat as a doctor too ?
> 
> Or maybe I will put the suit over the labcoat :clap


Dude you're a doctor. That's about as money as it gets.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

because it's sexy? lol


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

Has a feel of "power" but also trustworthiness, looks gentlemanly, looks simply crisp and dashing, a couple other unrelated reasons


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Maybe this is why so many businessmen and politicians get hot girls?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Maybe this is why so many businessmen and politicians get hot girls?


The suit just gets them in the door. It's the money and power that keeps them there. Without that, you're just some schmuck in a suit.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> The suit just gets them in the door. It's the money and power that keeps them there. Without that, you're just some schmuck in a suit.


This is why I want to make lots of money, being a A.) rockstar, and B.) computer programmer.

Then I can wear whatever I want, generally t shirts and jeans, and girls will be attracted to me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I like how men look in suits simply because they look handsome, but I loooove a man in scrubs. Male nurses FTW.

You know, that or naked.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I like how men look in suits simply because they look handsome, but I loooove a man in scrubs.* Male nurses *FTW.
> 
> You know, that or naked.


I love getting hot male nurses when I am in a hospital...it brightens my day lol.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't. Status I suppose? And what you said about girls in skinny jeans etc, a well fitted suit can look nice.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't like to wear business suits, but I try to dress nice with color coordination and collar shirts even casually.

I'm most attracted to a gal in a simple dress. I don't like tight jeans or anything too trendy, because they just don't stand out that way. I still remember in college, I walked by this gal wearing this real unique vintage style coat and it looked amazing, made my head turn.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I love getting hot male nurses when I am in a hospital...it brightens my day lol.


mmmm true. firefighters are also very enjoyable. :evil


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

BKrakow said:


> mmmm true. firefighters are also very enjoyable. :evil


Certain cops too


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Certain cops too


Ah, this just reminded of me a super cute cop that smiled at me once. *swoon*


----------



## Unloved Unwanted Me (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone most likely said this already but... as a woman I can tell you that:
A) If a guy has a suit and tie it most likely means he's gainfully employed, vs. possibly UNEMPLOYED or UNDEREMPLOYED.
B) It also likely means he has the kind of job that requires suit and tie, which would pay more than a non suit and tie kind of job in most cases, therefore he has more disposable income (to spend on dates with his chosen woman)
C) If you date him, it's more likely that you'll end up going out to a NICE restaurant, vs. some burger or pizza joint.
D) Women like to get dressed up. It makes us feel pretty, and if most other women are like me, I'm NOT going to get dressed up, put on a SKIRT and fuss with my hair for a guy who's only taking me for a burger. You want the skirt and the high heels - gotta take me someplace nice that warrants that style of dress.
Last - years ago a friend I used to go clubbing made a comment that's SO true: "It's amazing how many DIME guys want DOLLAR girls." You want the hot girl with the good clothes? Be well groomed and show you care about your appearance.


----------



## agentcooper (Aug 15, 2012)

Unloved Unwanted Me said:


> Someone most likely said this already but... as a woman I can tell you that:
> A) If a guy has a suit and tie it most likely means he's gainfully employed, vs. possibly UNEMPLOYED or UNDEREMPLOYED.
> B) It also likely means he has the kind of job that requires suit and tie, which would pay more than a non suit and tie kind of job in most cases, therefore he has more disposable income (to spend on dates with his chosen woman)
> C) If you date him, it's more likely that you'll end up going out to a NICE restaurant, vs. some burger or pizza joint.
> ...


Your first mistake is assuming men don't want women who want nothing but pizza on the first date :-D


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

River In The Mountain said:


> Aesthetically pleasing shape if it's a well cut suit. Makes the shoulders look broad and the waist look thin. Basically it's flattering.





Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I don't. Status I suppose? And what you said about girls in skinny jeans etc,* a well fitted suit can look nice.*


I can't believe nobody else has said this yet. Do you know what kinds of suits guys look good in? Well cut suits that are tailored to fit them specifically. Do you know what a guy in an off the rack, low end, and poorly (or unfitted) suit looks like? A clown. Like River in the Mountain said, a good suit will accentuate the masculine features which isn't a crazy coincidence; good designers have this down to a science they know what women see as attractive and both see as masculine/powerful. All of these things add up to make you confident, and make others think of you as being capable, which all feeds into the very purpose of the suit, and why its worn. On top of, generally if you're going to bother wearing a suit, you'll groom yourself, which adds further bonus.

The money thing is there for certain women, but that's not the major part of the aesthetic imo, I mean, I know exactly how much money I have (or don't have rather) and when I'm in a suit, I don't mind looking in the mirror.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


> ^ But arms and hands and butts are good


lol

that made me laugh


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

You don't know why??? Because, if he has on the right, well-fitted nice suit for his frame and is groomed, he looks d*mn good in it. Especially if you know he has the body underneath to match it


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

agentcooper said:


> Your first mistake is assuming men don't want women who want nothing but pizza on the first date :-D


I see nothing wrong with pizza/burgers on a date. Sounds laid-back and fun to me. High-end restaurants stress me out.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Indicator of wealth, good/decent job.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> I can't believe nobody else has said this yet. Do you know what kinds of suits guys look good in? Well cut suits that are tailored to fit them specifically. Do you know what a guy in an off the rack, low end, and poorly (or unfitted) suit looks like? A clown. Like River in the Mountain said, a good suit will accentuate the masculine features which isn't a crazy coincidence; good designers have this down to a science they know what women see as attractive and both see as masculine/powerful. ... On top of, generally if you're going to bother wearing a suit, you'll groom yourself, which adds further bonus.


This.
Well-fitted suits flattered masculine body, while T-shirt only makes 20-30% flattering, especially in modern days where we see it less and less.

Suits and ties looks good, even on thin bodies, but the well-fitted formal shirt with rolled up sleeves and top two buttons opened will do the same effect. Superhot! XD

If i have the option between an under-average salaryman who care to look good sometimes and an above-average salaryman who always show up in a careless attire, i'll pick the first.
He looks like he's more reliable in managing his own financial with limited sources and take effort to make good impression. oh well..looks can be deceiving though :roll

I'm a girl and am satisfied with my own money and pizza, thank you.


----------

